# Best Products for Body Acne?



## forfutureefiyah (Sep 21, 2022)

I have such bad bacne right now and its creeping down my shoulders onto my arms. Does anyone know of any products to get rid of this? Preferably something that gets rid of dark marks too.


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 21, 2022)

Pretty much any acne skincare you'd use on your face can be used on the body.

Something with salicylic acid can help with breakouts; niacinamide can help with fading acne scars.


----------



## clarawilson (Oct 7, 2022)

forfutureefiyah said:


> I have such bad bacne right now and its creeping down my shoulders onto my arms. Does anyone know of any products to get rid of this? Preferably something that gets rid of dark marks too.


Apply apple cider vinegar, easy to find and improves dark marks.


----------



## Logan (Nov 16, 2022)

You can try these methods.
Tea Tree Oil:
It might aid in eliminating the germs that cause acne on the skin.
Natural exfoliators:
Exfoliation—the removal of dead skin cells from the skin's surface with an exfoliation tool—can prevent pores from becoming clogged.
Thanks.


----------



## vanshikaverma (Nov 30, 2022)

* Best Acne washes for sensitive/acne prone skin*

Best for use with or without water: Cetaphil Gentle Skin Cleanser. Ingredients: glycerin. cetearyl alcohol. ...
Best 2-in-1 cleanser: Eucerin Advanced Cleansing Body and Face Cleanser. Ingredients: sodium cocoamphoacetate. ...
Best for sensitive skin: Vanicream Gentle Body Wash. Ingredients: glycerin.


----------



## forfutureefiyah (Dec 11, 2022)

Thank y'all for the suggestions!


----------



## eyebrowless (Dec 21, 2022)

I bought an acne soap in the "acne products" section at Shoppers Drug Mart. It is by a brand called "Carbon Theory".

It's a charcoal soap bar and, while I normally have severe itchy heat rash on my chest and back, this soap cleared it completely for the first time in  pretty much my whole life. It's also really good for hyperpigmentation and scar reduction.


----------

